# Overclocking without extra fans?



## Building A PC (Jul 31, 2010)

First, my build.
CPU (planning on unlocking the fourth core and possibly overclocking):
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-872-_-Product

Motherboard:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-651-_-Product

Case:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811147153

RAM:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227571

PSU:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817182173

I have a few questions...

1.Would I need extra fans to unlock the 4th core?
2.Would I need extra fans to overclock? If no, how fast could I safely overclock the CPU? 3.6 GHz?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

None of your links work. If your going to OC an aftermarket CPU cooler is a must.


----------



## Building A PC (Jul 31, 2010)

Lol I'm so dumb!

CPU:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103872&cm_re=x3-_-19-103-872-_-Product

MoBo:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...651&cm_re=M4A87TD/USB3-_-13-131-651-_-Product

RAM:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227571

PSU:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182173


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Cores do not always unlock and work, especially the Athlon II CPU's, the dual and tri core CPU's when unlocked will not have working temp sensors so after market cooling is a must. The original idea behind the dual and tri cores CPU's was to use up defect's in the manufacturing process or CPU's that have a defective core or two could be locked and sold for less saving the cost of having to scrap them, as the market for Dual's increases they will sometimes lock good cores and sell them as dual's or tri cores, sometimes you win sometimes you lose.


----------



## Building A PC (Jul 31, 2010)

Hope I win


----------

